# Carb rebuild kit - Wisconsin Robin W1 185



## quid_non (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi All!
Heed some help please. Looking for a carb rebuild kit or new card for a Winsonsin Robin W1-185 (Specification # 800319) engine. I have looked extensively but no luck - find air filters but that's it! This engine was manufactured by Teledyne Total Power. It is about 20 yrs old and fits a log splitter. Any help appreciated!
Thanks
Wayne


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Parts breakdown

newest kit part number is 227-62301-17 list price $42.82.

Any legitimate lawn equipment repair dealer who is a Robin/Subaru service location should be able to get this kit for you.

But you might just want to order the whole new carb, part number 227-62302-00 is only about $80 list, and will save you the trouble of rebuilding.


----------



## carl schmitt (Dec 1, 2008)

Where is it possible to get a new carb. I could certainly use one.

CMS


----------



## goota know (Dec 29, 2009)

*where to buy very much needed parts*

found this forum and has helped alot just need to find a place to buy parts for a wisconsin -robin w1-185 engine 


thank you in advance


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

goota know said:


> found this forum and has helped alot just need to find a place to buy parts for a wisconsin -robin w1-185 engine
> 
> 
> thank you in advance


Here is one, but it is now Robin Subaru.

http://www.oscar-wilson.com/

Have a good one. Geo


----------

